# Visacrem & Fracino machines



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi guys,

Does anyone need or know of anyone who needs a new commercial espresso machine? We have got a baby on the way next month and could really do with some orders!! Have a look at http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk and see if there is anything there of interest. Any leads greatly appreciated!


----------

